# Draining lung fluid for Pneumonia



## Gilsey (Nov 2, 2008)

Has anyone ever dealt with horses that have pneumonia? I was just wondering how much fluid is generally drained from their lungs. I was checking online and couldn't find a ton of information on it. Just curious.


----------



## Ryle (Jul 13, 2007)

I've dealt with horses that have pneumonia but I have no idea what you mean by "draining fluid from thier lungs". Could you explain please?


----------



## Gilsey (Nov 2, 2008)

For instance, when my horse had pneumonia they put a tube in his chest and drained some kind of fluid (not sure exactly what it is) that had accumulated around his lungs. 
This is from an article on pneumonia in humans, but also sums up what I was referring to in horses 
"Pneumonia is an inflammatory illness of the lung. Frequently, it is described as lung parenchyma/alveolar inflammation and abnormal alveolar filling with fluid."


----------



## sempre_cantando (May 9, 2008)

I could be wrong, but I don't see how the fluid in the lungs from pneumonia can be drained out. The fluid accumulates inside the thousands of little air sacs called alveoli - it would be quite a task to drain each one! I certainly haven't heard of it being done.

Are you sure your horse didn't have a pneumothorax or pleural effusion or something like that the time when he had a chest drain?


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Sempre C -- I have heard of this before with pneumonia. Unfortunately, I don't have any experience with it so I don't have an answer for the OP.


----------



## Gilsey (Nov 2, 2008)

Yeah, I probably could have explained that a little better. The fluid actually accumulated around his lungs, putting pressure on them so that breathing became very difficult. To drain it they had to put a tube in his side.


----------



## sempre_cantando (May 9, 2008)

ah yes - you do mean pleural effusion. 

Back to your original question: In people, there can be more than 1500ml of fluid surrounding the lungs if it is a severe case. So I suspect a horse could have up to several litres of fluid. I'm not sure though, I haven't had any experiences with horses with lung problems.


----------



## Ryle (Jul 13, 2007)

That makes sense. Because as mentioned you can't drain the fluid out of the lungs with pneumonia. But with pleuropneumonia it's possible.


----------

